# Applet in Jar-Format einbinden?



## Guest (1. Feb 2008)

Hi zusammen!

Wie genau bindet man ein Applet im Jar-Format richtig in ein HTML-Dokument ein?

Momentan sieht das bei mir so aus:


```
<applet
WIDTH=620 HEIGHT=100 ALIGN=top
archive="stabilityOverview.jar"
code = "com/publisher/gui/AppletGUI.class"
name = "TestApplet">
</applet>
```

Das Applet ist jedoch nur lauffähig, wenn in dem Pfad, an dem das html-File liegt, auch die Unterordner /com/publisher/... (also mein jar-File in entpackter Form) existieren. Wie kann ich es anstellen, dass direkt auf die class-Files innerhalb des jar-Files zugegriffen wird?

Gruß Markus


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Feb 2008)

```
code="com.publisher.gui.AppletGUI"
```


----------



## Guest (1. Feb 2008)

Danke schön - jetzt klappt es wunderbar  Schönes We!


----------

